# Great Australasian Beer SpecTAPular



## Econwatson (13/2/13)

Hi guys,
I saw this advertised and was wondering what people thought of it, since I heard a few people on here like beer.
The Great Australasian Beer SpecTAPular
http://gabsfestival.com.au/

The site boasts 60 different brewing stalls and 250 different types of beer.

$39 to get in on Saturday and Sunday and $30 for the unemployed (or those who don't work) on Friday.

Tickets go on sale tomorrow.

Have any of you guys gone in the past? What was it like? A guy said on another forum:



> The $30 only gets you admission an a few samples (I think) and you have to pay a pretty hefty price for any samples after that.
> 
> 
> I have friends that went thinking they'd be in Wonka's Craft Beer Paradise and who came home poor and relatively sober.


So I'm undecided!

Anyway, just thought I would share


----------



## bum (13/2/13)

I remember reading tonnes of feedback from lasts year's event around the board at the time. Have a look-see.

As for the quote, I don't think events like this are best seen from a bang-for-buck perspective. There are few events in this country where you get such a wide range of breweries and brews all in one place. You either want to try the beers or you don't, you know? Those blokes might have been better off at home with a couple boxes of something, IMO.


----------



## GalBrew (13/2/13)

If you went GA last year I think it was pretty tough going, with lines up to an hour to get a tasting paddle of beers. This was due to the way the bars were set up, all concentrated in 4 giant shipping container keggerator areas, it was NEVER going to work well that way. I went VIP, no lines and it was an amazing experience. It was Wonka's craft beer paradise and I did NOT go home with an empty belly. That being said there are no VIP tickets this year, but apparently the bar setup has changed to be more efficient, but more importantly there are individual brewer stalls, separate from then main shipping container bar areas, which will work far better in dispersing the crowds (as worked very well at the GABF in Geelong). So on the back of that I will be going again, confident that the more stalls at the venue the shorter the lines should be......in theory.


----------



## DUANNE (13/2/13)

after going last year i will not be going again. after 40 bucks to get in and then paying a stupid price for samples that you line up for hours to get its not worth it. the attraction of the one off special beers is what got me in last year but after seeing nearly all being given a general release through the year at reasonable prices at most regular craft beer venues i cant see any value in going at all.


----------



## Edak (13/2/13)

I really enjoyed myself last year, when I went it was a miserable day outside and there were very few people there, perhaps it was the friday? I waited a combined total of about 5 minutes and had about 6 paddles, so almost no wait at all. The food was not too bad either. I don't remember seeing many (if any) of the special brews anywhere else since May, perhaps I must be going to the wrong places..... I used my spare tokens to buy a couple of the beer glasses, still like drinking from them.


----------



## doon (13/2/13)

I went on the sunday and it was great no lineup at all.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (13/2/13)

i went on saturday arvo, the busiest day, i didn't find it that bad, people just like to whinge, get in early for a short line to the bar then sit back and relax with a few paddles

i already have tickets to the next one.


----------



## mikec (13/2/13)

Oh, it's in Melbourne.

Carry on.


----------



## Econwatson (13/2/13)

Apologies, I should have said!

Maybe I will go. As a Brit, queuing is part of my culture and something I embrace, so not too worried about that!

Going by the prices it definitely isn't a place to go and get rinsed, but that's not the idea I suppose. It would be a great opportunity to try out a lot of new beers at once!


----------



## doon (13/2/13)

I spent under 100 with food and came out pretty damn happy. Remember alot of the beers there are on strong side


----------



## Danwood (13/2/13)

Very good event last year. I went Saturday arvo too...started getting busy around an hour after the doors opened.

The trick was to get your beers and table early, and team work helps a lot too (saving seats, paddle carrying etc).

As per mine and many other peoples suggestions last year, there MUST be a fast track for people who only want the supplied tankard fills. The tasting paddle glasses take forever to get served and holds others up unneccessarily.

But, on the whole, very good !


----------



## Wolfy (15/2/13)

I was there each day last year - some days were very quiet no queues at all, others people were literally queuing out the door.
Was not cheap, having to pay entry and then more if you wanted more beers than those that were supplied.
However, there was also a wide range of interesting beer on offer - some really good - some (IMHO) not so good.
If you've got the time and $'s its well worth visiting - just try to come on one of the days that will not be too busy, else you'll spend most of the time in a queue.


----------



## GalBrew (15/2/13)

That's hardcore Wolfy. How did you manage to convince SWMBO to let you do that???


----------



## bconnery (15/2/13)

If you are interested in going I'd suggest two things.
1. Do.
I went last year and it was an awesome event with so many great beers on offer that are done just for the event.(although you did see some of them around the traps later). If people went home sober then I don't know where they were because it can't have been the same event I was at. THe queues were a bit crazy at the beginning of the sessions yes, and on the first night especially, but they sorted the working a little and after the initial rush there was never that long a wait to get a beer. I always just loaded up with 2 paddles and a full beer on the first run while the queues died down...
Considering they'd never held an event of that size in that place I thought it was pretty well done. I've seen a lot of beer festivals just repeat mistakes rather than adapt and learn from them.
2. Consider volunteering if you can. I did so and it was great to be behind the scenes at such an event, plus you get a free entry for each session you volunteer for, and a little something for a meal on the day. They need all sorts, not just servers and rsa people. I have no such skills but there was plenty to do.


----------



## mattric (19/2/13)

I went everyday last year and had a VIP ticket for the Saterday in which I was thankful for.
Friday was empty and there was zero queues, Saterday was insane and as I had VIP tickets I was the beer runner for my friends as the VIP has zero queues.

Sunday was busy but not insane.

Last year had 60 beers with some only available for the event such as the True South Coconut porter which was fantastic while some other beers really weren't fantastic at all. Luckily my liver was able to survive them all however this year is going to have 120 festival beers and a pile of other regular beers so if you do intend on going, list you fav breweries so you get to try what you like.

There is also a $65 season pass for this year which gets you into all 5 sessons.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (19/2/13)

hope they do the season pass again next year, i might stay in the city for the weekend


----------



## GrumpyPaul (19/2/13)

DarkFaerytale said:


> hope they do the season pass again next year, i might stay in the city for the weekend


Season pass is $85 -includes $20 worth of tokens and gets you into all sessions

http://gabsfestival.com.au/tickets/


----------



## Wolfy (19/2/13)

GalBrew said:


> That's hardcore Wolfy. How did you manage to convince SWMBO to let you do that???


Volunteered on Friday/Saturday, and went as a punter (free sessions for volunteering) on Sat Night/Sunday.


----------



## oztapguy (22/2/13)

Hey all,

Thanks for posting all these comments. I'm happy to say that I think we've addressed all the issues (and more) brought up here!

Last year we tried to design a unique bar system where you could get samples of any of the 60 beers at once. It worked most of the time but during periods of the busiest two sessions, however, the queues were unacceptably long. Lesson learnt. We have worked very hard to fix this and have completely re-designed the Container Bars. We also will have dozens of brewery stalls in the new 'Beer Market' which will sell their core beers in samples or glass fills.

Session 1 (Friday afternoon) is again expected to be the quietest which is intentional as it gives us an opportunity to iron out the kinks before the busier sessions, For the budget conscious, tickets for Session 1 are about 30% cheaper and the new Season Passes (access to all sessions) are selling extremely well. We will now only have one keg of each festival beer per session so some will run out during some sessions.

As you will have seen on our website, we already have more than 80 incredible breweries from around Australia, NZ and even further afield who are brewing a brand new 'festival beer' just for the event. We hope to have closer to 100 by the time we're done. We're also working with all the breweries so that this year we can have just one price point (probably $6) for all festival beers. Samples will still be $2.

I am pretty sure only about 7 or so beers of the 60 last year were brewed again by the breweries and that was because the breweries were very pleased with the response. They are still occasionally seen in specialist beer bars and shops. 

If you have any other feedback, post them here or email me - [email protected] We're doing all we can to make GABS one of the leading beer festivals so constructive comments are always welcome!

Cheers and hope to see you there.

Steve (Festival Co-Director)


----------



## aaronpetersen (7/5/13)

Did anyone go to the Friday evening session last year? If so, how busy was it?
I went to the Friday arvo session last year and it was wonderfully quiet. I may not be able to attend that session this year so was wondering if the Friday evening session is likely to be very busy.


----------



## GalBrew (7/5/13)

Only 2 and bit weeks to go. :kooi:


----------



## krausenhaus (7/5/13)

I'm flying over for it, getting excited.


----------



## beerbog (7/5/13)

I'll be there. :icon_drool2:


----------



## tiprya (7/5/13)

Yep, going to the first session on Friday. Looking forward to it.


----------



## esssee (23/5/13)

Anyone else heading to the first session tomorrow? I will be there with a couple of mates.


----------



## doon (23/5/13)

nah going sunday but post up here how it is. I cant bloody wait!


----------



## Econwatson (23/5/13)

Somebody on the forum wrote it was quieter on friday night so that's when I'm heading in!


----------



## citizensnips (23/5/13)

I'm heading in sat night....don't know how fun it will be that packed but anyway, still gonna be great. Yeah the Friday arvo session is meant to be a lot quieter, i think i read that they kind of test run everything then try and get ready for the bigger sessions. 
Did read the list of beers and must say I was a little disappointed with the lack of some styles but anyway what can you do. Hope everyone has a great time


----------



## Danwood (23/5/13)

I've drawn up my plan of attack...can't just rock up unprepared, you know ! Lighter styles, then Hoppy styles, then Dark/Strong styles. All cross referenced by what's available at bars 1&2 and 3&4. GEEK !!

Lots of barrel aged stuff this year. And probably 70% of the 91 beers are 6abv+, wobbly time !

Oh, and no.51 Old Salt Brewing's Orange Porter is scratched apparently.


----------



## doon (23/5/13)

My plan of attack is to walk in as doors open sunday and drink until I can't feel feelings anymore


----------



## esssee (23/5/13)

I'm surprised that there aren't more Sours. Only one, as far as I can see, and Berliner Weiss brewed by White Rabbit. I thought they only brewed two beers ;-).

Some Barrel Aged beers I'm looking to try as well.


----------



## fcmcg (23/5/13)

There are 14 of us going Sat night....
Was supposed to volunter last year and go Sat night but her indoors dropped a carving knife on her foot and severed a tendon...
This year Mum is in ICU...maybe im cursed
Ferg


----------



## Toper (23/5/13)

doon said:


> My plan of attack is to walk in as doors open sunday and drink until I can't feel feelings anymore


All the volunteer bar staff have been very well versed in the RSA,please pace yourself so they don't have to refuse service.Have fun,but be responsible.


----------



## doon (23/5/13)

Hahaha oh jeez. Dont worry about me mate. 

So I am guessing that are better trained then last year as sunday last year there were quite the number of drunkards around


----------



## doon (23/5/13)

*they


----------



## winkle (24/5/13)

doon said:


> *they


enough for you son...


----------



## Econwatson (24/5/13)

At the event now trying to assign usernames to faces!

Some fantastic beers here, really delicious, even my girlfriend has found one she likes.

Is it me or does craft beer also attract a lot of arseholes?

Informed by Blue Sky Brewery that 'we've never been able to calculate the IBU of our IPA'. Interesting!

Also found out the hops in Feral Brewers Hop Hog has Cascade, Cirra and Centeniel hops. Did I do good? Is this new info? Or does everyone already know this?


----------



## Yob (24/5/13)

I'm the guy with the gut


----------



## GalBrew (24/5/13)

esssee said:


> I'm surprised that there aren't more Sours. Only one, as far as I can see, and Berliner Weiss brewed by White Rabbit. I thought they only brewed two beers ;-).
> Some Barrel Aged beers I'm looking to try as well.


There were plenty of sours last year.


----------



## WarmBeer (24/5/13)

Yob said:


> I'm the guy with the gut


No. I'm the guy with the gut.


----------



## jc64 (24/5/13)

Econwatson said:


> At the event now trying to assign usernames to faces!
> 
> Some fantastic beers here, really delicious, even my girlfriend has found one she likes.
> 
> ...


So how was the first night?

What issues did you have with 'arseholes'?


----------



## TNT650R (25/5/13)

mmmh looks like a great event!!unfortunatly I can't go..maybe next year!


----------



## stakka82 (25/5/13)

Who's hitting the day sesh tomorrow?


----------



## Spiesy (25/5/13)

was a good day yesterday... Cocko and I did our best to work through the larger part of the beers on offer... Friday afternoon session was a good idea, heaps less punters than the Saturday arvo we did last year.

Notable beers for me: Brooklyn's Grand Cru (probably my beer of the day). Kooinda's Mosaic Pale Ale (flavour wasn't amazing, but that AROMA, my God!), 8 Wired's "Merge Like a Zip", Feral's "Barrique O Karma", Garage Project's "Death from Above", Red Duck's "Centennial Man" and the Vienna Lager was a good neutral beer for using as a palate cleanser.


----------



## Econwatson (25/5/13)

jc64 said:


> So how was the first night?
> 
> What issues did you have with 'arseholes'?



It was great! Not really very busy at all, plenty of room. The REB is such a huge building so there was always a place to sit. Wait times for each bar area were probably 2-3 minutes so not long at all.

Oh no, it's not really the bogan type of arsehole, it's your skinny jeans, bearded, single-gear bike riding, guy from Fitzroy kind of arsehole that I don't like. But I get annoyed by looking at those sort of people, so not a concern! I'd really recommend going if you want to try lots of craft beer in one place (obviously)


----------



## Spiesy (25/5/13)

they are called hipsters.


----------



## jaymzica (25/5/13)

i went last night and had a ball. It is one of my fave events to go to and they have come a long way from the first year. It was very well organised, the bar system was really good and lines were small and quick to move!
Its such a great atmosphere in that fantastic building. IT was great the food was inside and the beer market is just a great idea.
We still managed to make a paddle pyramid again like last year lol

Im going back with the wife and bubs on sunday on my season pass. Cant wait to try more again and as i said its just a great vibe in there. My wife doesnt even drink beer but I know she will love the atmosphere and she can even get some nice Cider too.

Im already pumped for next year!


----------



## jc64 (25/5/13)

Econwatson said:


> It was great! Not really very busy at all, plenty of room. The REB is such a huge building so there was always a place to sit. Wait times for each bar area were probably 2-3 minutes so not long at all.
> 
> Oh no, it's not really the bogan type of arsehole, it's your skinny jeans, bearded, single-gear bike riding, guy from Fitzroy kind of arsehole that I don't like. But I get annoyed by looking at those sort of people, so not a concern! I'd really recommend going if you want to try lots of craft beer in one place (obviously)


Good stuff, I had a mate go yesterday and he was really happy with the beer's. I just don't want the 'hipsters' telling me what beer I 'should' like. Will probably be a bit busier today I guess.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (25/5/13)

stakka82 said:


> Who's hitting the day sesh tomorrow?


Me... Heading Of To Catch The Train In Soon


----------



## PhantomEasey (25/5/13)

Wow it's been months since I've posted on here, stupid work getting in the way of a good time. 

Sob stories aside, just punched down a couple of cheese rolls and a coffee and about to hop onto the tram into the REB. Not since we accidentally stumbled into the Belgian beer festival in Brussels in 2010 have I been this excited about a beer event. 

30 on my list to try, we'll see how I go. I'll be the guy with the naked sheilas all over his t-shirt.


----------



## krausenhaus (25/5/13)

Heading down now, have come over from Perth for it so needless to say pretty bloody excited.

Where's this shitty Melbourne weather I keep hearing about?

Got my AHB jumper on, stone & wood shirt if it gets too warm.


----------



## PhantomEasey (25/5/13)

Yeah the beer gods have definitely tweaked the weather in our favour today. Perfect day for a gutfull of delicious beers!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (25/5/13)

number 34 garage projects death from above is my beer of the day....
But then again I'm pissed.
Trying to carry a set of six of those glasses home is a challenge


----------



## citizensnips (25/5/13)

Just about to head in, gonna have to try 34 Paul. Gonna be busy..


----------



## PhantomEasey (25/5/13)

Watching dons vs tiges and realised I never reposted.

Gary's white stout was my fave, with the Camden lager second and too many in third.


----------



## beerbog (26/5/13)

GrumpyPaul said:


> number 34 garage projects death from above is my beer of the day....But then again I'm pissed.Trying to carry a set of six of those glasses home is a challenge


I got 4. Top day out there. I liked the mouth puckering sour from Feral/Wig & Pen. Also pretty much everything else except that awful concoction by Young Henry's - the 1.5% beer. Yuck. Lucky he had the Aus Home Brew champs beer to hold him up.


----------



## Spiesy (26/5/13)

Gibbo1 said:


> I got 4. Top day out there. I liked the mouth puckering sour from Feral/Wig & Pen.


Tasted like white vinegar.


----------



## Edak (26/5/13)

About to leave now for the last session.

Anyone else going? PM me if you want, though I will be there with some other mates.


----------



## GalBrew (26/5/13)

Spiesy said:


> Tasted like white vinegar.


It sure did, had a massive acetic hit. I did not enjoy it at all.


----------



## Edak (26/5/13)

krausenhaus said:


> Heading down now, have come over from Perth for it so needless to say pretty bloody excited.
> 
> Where's this shitty Melbourne weather I keep hearing about?
> 
> Got my AHB jumper on, stone & wood shirt if it gets too warm.


I hope you enjoyed it, which was your favourite? I plan on tasting a couple of the controversial beers but mostly the favourites.


----------



## carniebrew (26/5/13)

I went to the Friday arvo session, bloody brilliant, place was maybe 1/4 full? No lines at any bars, plenty of seating. Actually the only time I saw more than maybe 3 people at any of the bars was right at the start, a bunch of knuckleheads who'd decided to start at beer 1 and work their way up....so there was maybe a dozen people queuing at bar 1. You'd reckon some of them would think to start in the middle somewhere and wrap back around? Or start at the top and work back? Duh...

I ran into the boys from Craft Beer Crusaders, owned up to being the bloke who had a go at their fauxhawks on this forum after watching the preview. Had a good laugh.

Too hard to pick a favourite...Brooklyn's Grand Cru was a highlight, and Little Brewing Co's 11% Belgian Spiced Christmas Ale was right up there...it tasted nothing like fruit cake, but was bloody great.

White Rabbit's "Teddywidder" Berliner Weisse was the biggest letdown...dunno if I got a dud but it tasted like lemonade that you get from a post mix machine where it adds too much soda water.

8 Wired's "Merge Like a Zip" was the WOW beer of all the ones I tasted...truckloads of flavour.

I went to a Matilda Bay Craft Beer College session upstairs, they had the head brewers from Moondog, Hop Dog, Yeastie Boys and Dr's Orders talking shite up on stage, while handing us all a free tasting paddle with a selection of their beers on it. They spent 20 minutes talking about how they name their beers, yet didn't ask Josh from MoonDog how they came up with Lando Kardashian ffs! Still my favourite beer name of all time. My theory is they were having a movie night and couldn't decide between watching Star Wars or a sex tape.


----------



## doon (26/5/13)

Pretty sure I saw a photo of one of the boys from crusaders wearing the exact same shirt he has worn all series!


----------



## Spiesy (26/5/13)

carniebrew said:


> IActually the only time I saw more than maybe 3 people at any of the bars was right at the start, a bunch of knuckleheads who'd decided to start at beer 1 and work their way up....so there was maybe a dozen people queuing at bar 1. You'd reckon some of them would think to start in the middle somewhere and wrap back around? Or start at the top and work back? Duh...


Sorry if we didn't start where we should have, mate.


----------



## DU99 (26/5/13)

:icon_offtopic: might have got shirts on a "bulk buy"


----------



## citizensnips (26/5/13)

Had an awesome time there last night. Favourite beers in no specific order were

79 Sydney Brewery - Single Hop Oatmeal IPA
82 Thornbridge Brewery - UK/American Style Red Ale
71 Red Hill Brewery - Marzen (thank f$#k someone did a lager) was very tasty as well
74 Sierra Nevada - IPA brewed with Australian Ella and Galaxy hops
62 Moylans Brewing - American Rye Pale Ale 
48 Little Brewing Co - Belgian Spiced Chrimtmas Ale (off its little titties) 
50 Lord Nelson Brewery - Dark Rye Ale
34 Garage Project - Indochine Pale Ale
33 Gage Roads Brewing - Imperial English IPA with Belgian yeast.

And for just having the balls to brew something epicly different I must say The Mussel Inn with Bush Baby (New Zealand Bush Beer) was amazing, so many flavours I never thought could appear in beer.


----------



## DU99 (26/5/13)

have had few moylan's beer's and that was one of mine..


----------



## Edak (26/5/13)

Great event! Had a great time and though I am thoroughly hopped and stouted out I appreciated every beer, of which I had about 30.
I also loved the Christmas ale, the pudding, the lemon myrtle to mention a few. Of course there were a few dodgy beers too.


----------



## kieran (27/5/13)

79 - Sydney Brewery oatmeal IPA was good.
8 - White chocolate raspberry pilsner by Ross was very very good.
1 - 2 Brothers "Magic Pudding" was a very well brewed barley wine style beer/christmas ale. The balance between alcohol/malt and bitterness was perfect. A dangerously drinkable 9.5%ABV beer.

Stand out for faults:
92 - "2012 Australian Amateur Brewing Champion (brewed with Young Henry’s)" "Schwarz Ale/German Black Ale" had a big diacetyl hit. 'Gobfull of buttermentols' was a comment from a friend.
Taps - they were all too high for the bar tenders.. putting them 30cm lower wouldve made a big difference to the bar service.

The staff were fantastic, big cheers to the helpful volunteers!


----------



## fcmcg (27/5/13)

kieran said:


> .
> Taps - they were all too high for the bar tenders.. putting them 30cm lower wouldve made a big difference to the bar service.
> 
> The staff were fantastic, big cheers to the helpful volunteers!


There was one particular volunteer who was extremely short statured and unable to pour beer properley...I only went to her once...every single taste was 3/4 foam..the bloke in front of me asked her to refill one of his choices....not sure 300mm would have made a difference for her lol..but your right...a bit lower would have been better...and yes , the staff were awsome !


----------



## doon (27/5/13)

I loved bridge road brewers Hop to it Honey stand out beer! bloody cant remember the other ones i marked as good, the program got a little wet with beer and cleaners threw it out!

they really need to make the food a little cheaper. 12 bloody dollars for a pretty average hot dog is just stupid!


----------



## doon (27/5/13)

remember a few -

acid freaks was surprisingly drinkable!

brooklyn brewery grand cru was great but ran out when i went to get a full glass which sucked

intravenous elixir was a ripper too


----------



## kixbooty (11/6/13)

Krausenhaus and I went to the Saturday afternoon session and it was fantastic! We did end up running out of time but we managed to get a paddle each from every section!

The only thing i regret is not discovering "the melt shop" until 10 minutes before the end. Their philly cheese steak was the best thing I have ever eaten and I have eaten a lot of things!!!!!


----------



## mikk (13/6/13)

kieran said:


> Stand out for faults:
> 92 - "2012 Australian Amateur Brewing Champion (brewed with Young Henry’s)" "Schwarz Ale/German Black Ale" had a big diacetyl hit. 'Gobfull of buttermentols' was a comment from a friend.


Sorry you didn't like my beer! I heard from a few different people that there was some diacetyl in the GABS Schwarz Ale.

I can only put this down to the pretty rushed schedule to get the beer done in time. My beer had to fit into Young Henry's existing brewing schedule, & as such was only able to be given a 6 day primary fermentation prior to chilling & moving to the bright tank.

I think the 5 GABS kegs were filled from the bright tank a few days later, with the remainder staying in the bright tank for a bit longer. I'm not able to detect any diacetyl in the remaining kegs, so think it was only the GABS beer that was affected. The Alt yeast used responds well to lagering anyway, so suspect it cleaned itself up a bit.

I put a lot of time & effort into getting that recipe spot-on, & I'm happy with the end product that's now available at a number of Sydney bars/pubs, so if any Sydney people tried it at GABS and didn't love it, I think you should give it another go! At the moment, I think the brewery, the Union, & The Old Growler have it.

A big thanks to Young Henry's for agreeing to brew my beer too. A good day was had!


----------



## tiprya (13/6/13)

I'll have to track down a pint mate. Can't remember if I had it at Gabs :unsure:


----------



## Khellendros13 (25/6/13)

A bit late, but here are my tasting notes. Yes, notes for every beer I tasted, which was most of them...
Copied from Coopers forum.

Bear in mind, after so many tastings, I may have scored something 1 point or so lower than if I had a clean palette. 1 beer I actually scored down when I tried it the second time though.

My limited, rushed notes for about 75 beers are below.
I find it hard to describe the flavours at times.
I will add the rest as I type them up.

Might not be of much interest to some, but I am typing them up anyway 

5 = Have to consider my other options if this is the best thing on tap
6 = Drinkable, wouldn't say no.
7 = Would buy a bottle again
7.5-8 = Would buy a 6pack
9+ = Would love a carton and will try to brew something similar.

2 - 3 Raven's Brewery - Black 55 - 6/10
Burnt cherry, fruity.

3 - 4 Hearts Brewing Co. - Cluster **** - 4/10
CUB flavour, Craft Beer version of Carlton Draught.

4 - 4 Pines Brewing Co. - Dunkel Monkey - 7/10
Earthy, paddlepop, dry, light, sweet.

5 - 7 Cent Brewery - Wet Willie - 7.5/10
Smooth, bitter, spicy hop finish. Lingering toffee.

6 - 8 Wired Brewing - Merge Like A Zip - 7/10
Warming earthiness, rounded bitter finish.

7 - The Australian Brewery - Breakfast for the Kaiser - 6/10
Sharp, good body, rolling bitterness. Can't detect the chocolate or oats nor orange.
Nice enough but the description does not fit the beer.

8 - Bacchus Brewing Co. - White Chocolate Raspberry Pils - 6.5/10
Sour, vanilla shines through, berry on the back pallette, subtle white choc. Not spicy.

9 - Barid Brewing Co. - Daidai Pale Ale - 5/10
Dry, stonefruity aroma, savoury.

10 - Barossa Valley Brewing - Omega Centauri - 7/10
Earthy, piney, malty nut/coconut. Does not taste like 100IBU.

11 - Birbeck's Brewing Co. - The Merchant - 7/5/10
Subdued earthy hops. Just pretty nice.

13 - Black Heart Brewery - The Full English - 6.5/10
Not much in notes, just a similarity to my Dragonefire IPA, richer maltiness without the residual sweetness I got. Balanced a lot better.

14 - Blue Sky Brewery - Blue Sky Golden Ale - 6.5/10
Light, slight fruitiness, sessionable. Balanced nuttiness.

15 - Boatrocker Brewery - Hop Bomb IPA - 6/10
Mild IBU, hoppy...reminded me of Hop Bazooka.

16 - Bootleg Brewery - Tom's Oaked Amber Ale - 3/10
Strong, dominating Bourbon. +4 if you like Bourbone. I don't.

17 - Brewcult - Acid Freaks - 2/10
Balsamic vinegar does not work for me in this porter. 

18 - Brooklyn Brewery - Grand Cru - 4/10
Coriander aroma, very little orange. Not balanced well.

19 - Bridge Road Brewers - Hop to it Honey - 7.5/10
Hoppy honey aroma, smooth hop bitterness, woody body. Moderate IBU.
Originally noted borderline cat piss, but I did later enjoy a pot of it...so probably pallette confusion.

20 - Bright Brewery - Supermucilaginisticexpialidocious - Smooth coconut flavours, fruity with spicy finish. STRONG! 10%.

21 - Burleigh Brewing Co - Hassle Hop - 6/10
Refreshing fruity, clean without much astringency.

24 - Colonial Brewing Co - Gary the White - 5/10
Super white head, can't see the bubbles! Subtle flavours, nothing stands out or defines this stout.

26 - Doctor's Orders Brewing - Intravenous Elixer - 7.5/10
Complex, roaster aftertaste. Sweet and sour mid pallete, good body.

27 - Duckstein Brewery - Duckstein Porter - 9/10
Bounty in a glass. Lots of coconut aroma and flavour, with choc malt opening up as it warms.
Too cold out of the tap. My favourite beer ever.

28 - Edge Brewing Project - NZ Wheat - 6.5/10
Tarty, light, sessionable.

29 - Endeavour (with Flat Rock Brew Cafe) - Shipwrecked - 7.5/10
Dancing acidity over the tongue, smooth, low bitterness.

31 - Feral Brewing Co. - Barrique O Karma - 7/10
Rich, sweet aroma, light earthiness and coffee notes. Rich body. Smooth. Can't find the vanilla though.

32 - Feral Brewing Co. - Pig Pen (collab with Wig & Pen Tavern) - 8/10
Sour, acidic, grainy, great body. Everything blends very well and comes through at the right moments.

33 - Gage Roads Brewing Co. - Double Giant - 6/10
Caramel and rum. Slight coconut (had this before the Duckstein. Or did I?) English hoppy mid pallette.

34 - Garage Project - Death From Above - 7/10
Hints of mango with a lingering heat. Strong, bitter, clovey with no mint detected.

35 - Golden Bear Brewing - I Peach A - 5.5
Funky peach, stoney, hairy.

36 - Grand Ridge Brewery - The Dark Side of Juniper - 7.5/10
Clean, fruity, smooth. One of few lagers I enjoyed.

39 - Harbour Brewing Co. - Spiced Imperial Chocolate Stout - 6/10
Boozey, spicy, rum motes. One to drink slowly.

40 - Hopdog Beerworks - An American Werewolf in Belgium - 7.5
Very well balanced, lingering bittersweet. Subdued fruitiness.

42 - The Indian Ocean Brewing Co. - Dark Lager - 5/10
Toffee aroma, yeasty, bitter. Reminds me of Crown Lager.

43 - Ironhouse Brewery - Holy Smoke - 6/10
Smoked bacon, thin body for a Black IPA, highly carbed.

44 James Squire - Cast of Thousands - 7.5/10
Banana, complex, fruity palette. Bubblegum aroma. Reduced wheaty tartness. Light body. Very drinkable. Pity I didn't get time for a full pot.

45 - Kooinda Brewery - Mosaic American Pale Ale - 7/10
Nice thick body, floral aroma, strong floral flavour. Smooth bitterness.

46 - Last Drop Brewery - Last Drop ESB - 5/10
Balanced, refined but not standout. Improved VB.

47 - Liberty Brewing - Citra Junior - 6/10
Easy to drink.

48 - The Little Brewing Co. - Mabbot Christmas Ale - 7/10
Sweet, spiced fruits. Rich maltiness. Thick, sweet body. Hints of English hops/cloves. More than a glass would be too sickly.

49 - Little Creatures Brewery - Shepherd's Warning - 5/10
No notes!

50 - Lord Nelson Brewery - Black Eyed Rye - 8/10
Roasty, tart, hints of grapefruit. Bery nice. Reminds me of ANZAC ale I brewed using recipe off Coopers website.

53 - Matilda Bay Brewing Co - Black Boris - 7/10
Rich body, tart fruit followed by smokiness. Choc licorice aroma, spicy and bittersweet.

55 - Mike's Organic Brewery - Mike's Udderlicious Milk Stout - 7.5/10
Dark, creamy body, hints of choc, coffee, burnt toast. Light, roasty aroma. Very well balanced bitterness/sweetness.

56 - Moas Brewing Co. - Moa Blackhops IPA - 4/10
Roasted coffee, bitter, hints of Motueka. I don't like coffee.

57 - Moon Dog Craft Brewery (with Nogne O Brewery(Finland))- 6/10
Dark chock, sour cherry. Vinegar/acidic flavours. Rich! A bit too much for me. Adjusted down from 7.5, a score given after a few drinks of other beers in a seminar. The cherry flavour goes deep though.

58 - Mornington Peninsula Brewery - Commonfolk Brown - 3.5/10
Sweet coffee, roasty, bitter, earthy English. I like their regular Brown Ale, but I don't like coffee.

59 - Morrison Brewery - IPA - 6/10
Earthy, floral, restrained. Lingering bitterness.

60 - Mountain Goat Beer - Andy's Reserve Amber Ale - 5/10
Rather bitter for an Amber Ale. I tried the Hightail Ale this is a modified version of, and much prefer Hightail Ale. Better balance with the malt shining more.

61 - The Monk Brewery And Kitchen + Eagle Bay Brewing Co. - Cacao Cabana - 5/10
Hint of banana, no choc, not a standout. The word going around was "paddlepop" but I didn't get that flavour. Still sessionable though.

64 - The Mussel Inn - Bush Baby - 5.5/10
Good body, but overpowering antiseptic flavour from the Rata honey/Manuka tips. Was looking forward to this 

66 - Parrotdog - Bloody Dingo - 5/10
Malty, hoppy, sweet bitterness. Not much else though, rather bland.

67 - Pinchgut Brewing Co. - Bjorn's Red "01" -6/10
No notes again!

69 - Red Duck - Orange Mosaic - 6.5/10
Orangey, not too sour for the style, almost cidery though.

71 - Red Hill Brewery - Festbier - 6/10
Lager like finish in the mouth. Malt/yeast driven.

72 - Renaissance Brewing - Enlightenment - 7.5/10
Dark toffee flavour, hints of dark spirits, bigger body than the 4.8% ABV suggest. Complex and balanced. Oak really helps round it out.

76 - Southern Bay Brewing - Le Pe****Tronc Avec Peche - 5.5/10
Fruity, fingerpaint, yeast bomb. Light sourness.

77 - Stefano's Mildura Brewery - Winter Sun - 7.5
Subtle earthiness, rich, slight acid.

78 - Summer Wine brewery - Warthog - 8/10
Smooth, roasted fruit. Very drinkable. Tingly. Rounded bitter aftertaste.

79 - Sydney Brewery - Stormy Winter's Morning Rise - 6.5/10
Strong bitterness, roasty. Can't sense the oatmeal though.

81 - Thirsty Crow and William Bull Brewery - Charlie's Pitbull - 5/10
Coffee aroma, creamy coffee palette. No orange detected, more orange would balance it better.

82 - Thornbridge Brewery - Colorado Red - 6.5/10
Again, no notes.

83 - Thunder Road Brewing - Hop Star Extra Pale Ale - 7/10
Floral, rounded. 

85 - True South Brewery - Killer Python kolsch - 7/10
Malty, fruity, yeasty, nice! Balanced. Possibly on the sweet side if you tried to session this.

86 - Two Birds Brewing - Taco - 7/10
Tarty, refreshing.

88 - Wayward Brewing Co. - 5.5/10
Not much hop flavour, sour/wheaty.

89 - White Rabbit brewery - Teddywidder - 6.5/10
Sour, oaty at the finish, slight milkiness.

90 - Yeastie Boys - Golden Age of Bloodshed - 5/10
Impressive red colour from the beets, but my tastebuds are ****ed. Sessionable, slight sweetness. I found it bland, and from the conversations around me, the only impressive point was the colour.

91 - Young Henry's brewing Co. - Divine Manchu - 2.5/10
Antiseptic, rubberglove. Sour, thick. Horrible beer. Ugh.

92 - Young Henry's Brewing Co. (Brewed by Aus Amatuer Brewing Champ) - Schwarz Ale - 6.5
Slight sourness, roasty, choc, hints of coffee.


----------



## carniebrew (25/6/13)

Wow...75 tastings and only *one* you'd actually buy a slab of?


----------



## Khellendros13 (25/6/13)

carniebrew said:


> Wow...75 tastings and only *one* you'd actually buy a slab of?


Yep, I'd rather brew 2 or 3 beers myself and get more experience than buy a slab. I may have a different view if I was earning more $$ than I currently am. I have not bought a slab of anything for years. I'd rather try individual beers as there is a crapload to still taste


----------



## carniebrew (25/6/13)

Well yeah, not wanting to buy a slab of something I understand, I never do these days either....too many different beers to try. But that's different to not rating a beer _worthy_ of a slab purchase.

Good work on the notes though, that's one hell of an effort.


----------



## Yob (25/6/13)

That's some serious commitment… was that done over a few days? I wouldnt read my own writing after half of those...


----------



## Khellendros13 (25/6/13)

carniebrew said:


> Well yeah, not wanting to buy a slab of something I understand, I never do these days either....too many different beers to try. But that's different to not rating a beer _worthy_ of a slab purchase.
> 
> Good work on the notes though, that's one hell of an effort.


This is true. They did start to taste similar though, especially all the Black IPA's. So consider the ratings relative to each other. I really wanted to get some pots of the beers I liked a lot, but just no time with only 4hr sessions.




Yob said:


> That's some serious commitment… was that done over a few days? I wouldnt read my own writing after half of those...


Yea over Fri night, both sessions Sat, and the single session Sunday.

I was worse for wear Sunday morning, but had to soldier on 
A chilli burrito and pot of Duckstein Porter sorted me out pretty well!

I really enjoyed the 3 seminars I went to as well. The passion in some of the brewers is quite amazing, especially Brad from Stone and Wood.


----------

